# woke up to this today =)



## petoly (Sep 22, 2012)

got 4 more ooths incubating.


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

what mantid species are these??


----------



## petoly (Sep 22, 2012)

just Ghosts


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

oh ok, very cool


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 22, 2012)

There is nothing like waking up to a swarm of freshly hatched nymphs. :wub:


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> There is nothing like waking up to a swarm of freshly hatched nymphs. :wub:


Lol yeah


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

Are you going to sell some? Or keep them all for breeding?


----------



## petoly (Sep 22, 2012)

probably gonna do both. depending on how many I end up with.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 6, 2012)

how many nymphs have you been getting per ooth?


----------



## Mvalenz (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome! I have a couple of ooths incubating as well. What are you going to feed them? I know this species is small.


----------



## petoly (Oct 6, 2012)

right now I'm at 24 per ooth average. I have 6 ooths incubating. Another hatched this morning. it was a small ooth. only 6 babies. My first ooth they are all l2 minus 2 who are about to shed to it.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats 100 Babies . I only got around 40-50 from 3 Ooth all together


----------



## petoly (Oct 6, 2012)

Mvalenz I have melano and hidey fruitfly cultures. First you feed them the melano. Don't do it right when they hatch though. wait 2 days. on the third day feed them. do spray them on those two days of no feeding though and I'm sorry to hear that SilentDevil. I doubt I will have 100 babies but we will see. So far my count is 35 out of 2 ooths. Got 4 more ooths incubating, and the mom appears to still be producing.


----------



## petoly (Oct 12, 2012)

My Third ooth Hatched Today. This time about 35 Babies. I'm going to start selling some soon because I'm going to get baby loaded.


----------

